# 2007 FA Honker HD's



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone else seen these?? I saw pic but no discription. They look like the most realistic out the box decoy i have seen so far. I wonder if they fixed their base and head problem.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

haven't seen em' yet but you sure got me excited now. think i'll do some surfin' on the net to see what i can find.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

These?










I'll have to wait until I see them in person. Sounds like the production models will have flocked heads. They are still trying to get a motion system down. However, sounds like the price is sky high.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

its hard to tell from that picture what the bases are like. hopefully there not too much more than the foiles editon fa's


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah the price is high, but man they look awesome! :thumb:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

so what exaclty is the price??


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

$180 for 4 I think????


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Are you kidding me? What makes them so great? They just look like a bigfoot with ghg poses to me.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

they haven't posted a price for them yet, the 180 for 4 is the FA foiles series and that is in candian, still over priced on the website.... i got mine foiles series 65 for 4, after the season. I am guessing when the come out they will be like 120 for 4 or so.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They will be about $400 a doz. I have other pictures but can't post them. (sorry) "They lookaa nice" ! Also the picture above is with unflocked heads but the heads will be flocked. more to come :beer:


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

I heard second or third had that foils says they look like 03 hardcores and hold up like a bigfoot

BUT I also heard first hand form somone who has hunted overthem that they are not that great

only time will tell


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chopper, know anything about the motion system in em? Or is that on the DL?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

As I understand it the final decision has not been made on the motion system.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, whatever they do, it can't be worse than the twirly bird system they had before. Looked like a bunch of ice skaters in the field.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

they look pretty good anatomically, but i noticed the heads are giving off a little sheen, wonder what thats about?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Triple B said:


> they look pretty good anatomically, but i noticed the heads are giving off a little sheen, wonder what thats about?


those are the prototypes with out the flocking.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

ahhh, it all makes sense now! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

think if they flocked the whole body


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

if they flocked the whole body they'd be like 03 FFD averys


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

those are mirrar images of hard cores dekes.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

How do you make a mirror image? All Canada goose decoys look like Canada goose decoys.

I love all the new dekes, however I hate how much they cost.

Oh well must pay to play.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

personally I think they look bad. Much to rough looking for me to believe they are a real looking goose.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have to say those pictures don't do them justice! We will just have to see them when they hit the stores! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those are worth the price. The whole spread will be getting sold this summer to buy 12 dozen of those bad boy's!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Goosbuster how can u say that when u havent seen the final production...

Now that i think about it they look like the carrylite FB's....


----------



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.canadianwaterfowlersproshop. ... proach.htm

shows all the old models and a description of the decoy and the same picture above.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Those postures do look exactly like hardcores.. Now if they can get the glare off (i understand flocked heads, but the bodies too) and make them hold up better then HC's ill likely be a customer. I done buying bags for non durable decoys. Cant wait to see what BF brings to the table this year. My hunting buddy just ordered a 16' vnose, time to start fillin that thing!!


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I just got my Final Approach retail price list for 2007 today.
They have the Last Pass HD Field Honkers at $252.00 for six or
four feeders for $172.00. Looks like the same motion system as GHG.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I thought the old owner of hardcore had some part in the development of the new FA's if I'm not wrong? PC you might be able to help me out with that, thought I saw him in the pic with Bill Saunders during a field test of these.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

HM


----------

